# What are the required jobs in Malaysia?



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
What are the required jobs in Malaysia?
I'm thinking of going to study something required in the labor market
To get a job and then residence
*


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*jobs in kl*

IT and Account related jobs are available if u have good previous experience.
rest of the job mostly for Chi:confused2:nese and maley speaking applicants.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

RAKA1 said:


> IT and Account related jobs are available if u have good previous experience.
> rest of the job mostly for Chi:confused2:nese and maley speaking applicants.


what about carpentry - welding - baking because I want to study in Malaysia
But I want to study something required in the labor market
In order to get a job easily after study
And then get residency


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

qworld said:


> what about carpentry - welding - baking because I want to study in Malaysia
> But I want to study something required in the labor market
> In order to get a job easily after study
> And then get residency


if u want to stay in KL, then baking or cooking jobs are very hot here. because there are plenty of restaurants here, and most of them are always full with customers.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

RAKA1 said:


> if u want to stay in KL, then baking or cooking jobs are very hot here. because there are plenty of restaurants here, and most of them are always full with customers.


Thanks RAKA1 (You Perfect)
I also sent to the firm that you were given to me
I still waiting reply from them
-
But I have a question
Are there any institutes studying baking or cooking in Malaysia?
Where I can take the course for a year or two


----------

